
Spotify: Users will be able to revoke access tokens from August 9th - oal
https://github.com/spotify/web-api/issues/126#issuecomment-234998645
======
oal
For more context, the only way to revoke tokens used to be to delete your
account:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12116464](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12116464)

